# 012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit after European instrument coding



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

I encoded my instrument cluster to Europe so I can have the euro parking light feature. At the same time I enabled fogs as DRLs in case that is pertinent. With the "Side Markers installed" both checked and unchecked, my turn signals and the euro parking lights work normally. But I get a bulb out indicator on the dash and the MFD says the left and right turn signals are not working (even though they are).
Any help is appreciated!
Here are the faults I get from vag com:
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AA HW: 3C0 937 049 AA
Component: Bordnetz-SG H45 1402 
Revision: 00H45000 Serial number: 00000002280438
Coding: 178F0F214004180000140000001400000019770B5C0000
Shop #: WSC 03408 444 83977
Part No: 1K1 955 119 C
Component: Wischer VW350 013 0402 
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 03408 
2 Faults Found:
01834 - Bulb for Side-Blinkers; Left (M18) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 180
Mileage: 38736 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 14.05 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 
01835 - Bulb for Side-Blinkers; Right (M19) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 180
Mileage: 38736 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
OFF 
Voltage: 12.80 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: 012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit after European instrument coding (SpecialFX)*

Re-code for UK.
Clear all fault codes, and re-test.


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what difference does UK have over Europe? The guide I was going by said either one.


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Still does it when set to UK and to USA both regardless of if I have the turn signals installed selected or not


----------



## rhippler (Oct 7, 2008)

Have you tried restoring the original code to the central electric module? maybe something got checked by accident?


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

not yet. I've looked over every box in the module a few times and cannot find anything.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SpecialFX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpecialFX* »_not yet. I've looked over every box in the module a few times and cannot find anything.

Yes, nothing stands out that might indicate some odd interaction.
17 8F 0F 21 40 04 18 00 00 14 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 *1*9 77 0B 5C 00 00
Revert to U.S., and put the Central Electronics back to original.
See if that puts things back to normal.


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I went back to how it was before I started and I still have the turn signal warnings. I even looked and the cold diagnose for side turn signals is off, so even if there was a problem I don't think I should be getting the warnings.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SpecialFX)*

...umm, what BYTE, and what BIT is Cold Diagnostics for SideTurn Signals?
Ahh.. BYTE 18, BIT 7...so you see our American Cars do not have this BIT set to = "1", ... logically, we do not have Side Turn Signals.
So, where does the fault lie?
Did you go back to U.S. Settings?
Original coding in all controllers?
Reset the DTC Fault Codes?


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

original setting everywhere (except remote windows, which is on a different module) and reset codes, but no dice


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SpecialFX)*

Please post full Auto Scan of the vehicle.


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

will do. will have to be this evening though


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SpecialFX)*

The only other codes I have is for radio since the stock one is gone


_Modified by SpecialFX at 7:59 AM 10-17-2008_


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SpecialFX)*

Here's the requested full scan;
Wednesday,15,October,2008,17:57:34:55256
VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Data version: 20080823
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 55 56
VIN: WVWFV71K46W120734 Mileage: 38750km/24078miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 B HW: 1K0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: --H14--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0E3184119
Coding: 0403010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 14393 668 452102
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 0100
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 043 C HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 1115 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000512081466
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AA HW: 1K0 907 379 AA
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Revision: 00H13001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 EB
Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AA HW: 3C0 937 049 AA
Component: Bordnetz-SG H45 1402 
Revision: 00H45000 Serial number: 00000002280438
Coding: 178F0F214004180000140000001400000019770B5C0000
Shop #: WSC 03408 444 83977
Part No: 1K1 955 119 C
Component: Wischer VW350 013 0402 
Coding: 00065493
Shop #: WSC 03408 
2 Faults Found:
01834 - Bulb for Side-Blinkers; Left (M18) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 180
Mileage: 38736 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 14.05 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 
01835 - Bulb for Side-Blinkers; Right (M19) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 180
Mileage: 38736 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
OFF 
Voltage: 12.80 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
 OFF 
OFF 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-XM.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 E HW: 8E0 035 593 E
Component: SDAR XM H03 0080 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7E5040608
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 21
Reset counter: 215
Mileage: 20001 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 14:38:25
01304 - Radio 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 5
Mileage: 28005 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:27:54

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 P HW: 1K0 909 605 P
Component: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 032 7900 
Revision: 03032000 Serial number: 0038FD03YLS$ 
Coding: 0013644
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
Part No: 1K0 959 339 D
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0006
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AJ HW: 1K0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 034 0070 
Coding: 0012122
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 007 0050
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1K6 920 972 E
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 4312 
Coding: 0007107
Shop #: WSC 03234 444 87950
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 2800105C29022F
Coding: 7F0F03600F0000
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
1 Fault Found:
01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 180
Mileage: 28005 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 12:35:48

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0002 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T179G02
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No: 1K6 920 972 E
Component: IMMO VDD 4312 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2375 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 AS HW: 1K0 959 433 AS
Component: 02 KSG PQ35 G2 010 0101 
Revision: 00010000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 939006885103083F2904058FB0080A0480A440
Shop #: WSC 01392 785 00200
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2375 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

anyone?


----------

